# Belt Saddle



## kodyind (May 9, 2018)

Anyone know anything about Belt saddles for road bikes

Jim


----------



## juvela (May 9, 2018)

-----

Hello Jim,

Belt is a brand from Japan by Fujita.

There were also Belt brand saddle pillars.

Here is the manufacturer's 1965 catalogue which includes the Belt range of that time...

http://cyclespeugeot.web.fc2.com/reminiscence/fujita65.htm

-----


----------



## juvela (May 9, 2018)

-----

[software won't let me edit my post]

There is one example well illustrated at Velobase -

http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=6450FB5E-5BAB-48C2-9C56-181E291E2399&Enum=106&AbsPos=101

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 9, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----...
> http://cyclespeugeot.web.fc2.com/reminiscencebyenglish.htm
> 
> -----



thanks, I keep losing that link - the very best for pre-bike-boom Japan


----------



## kodyind (May 9, 2018)

I will post a photo, it is in like new condition and maybe someone can help me with a value

thanks jim


----------



## rhenning (May 10, 2018)

It is basically a Brooks knock off but will not bring Brooks money.   I have one around here some place.  I remember it taking much longer than a Brooks to break in.  They were standard on a Japanese import bike.  The one I have was a new bike take off.  Roger


----------



## juvela (May 10, 2018)

-----

https://randalputnam.wordpress.com/2010/08/11/belt-saddle-from-fujita-mfg-co-ltd-tokyo/

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 10, 2018)

borrowing the Velobase photos (which are now in The CABE's wonderful archive), love the stitching.  I disagree about the value.
This saddle should be worth quite a bit more than a comparable-age Brooks - because of both rarity and longevity.
And I bet it's more ride-able than a comparable-age Ideale.



 


if you remember, the Taiwanese bicycle industry was born in the 80s because the quality of Japanese products couldn't compete in price with American cottage bicycle industry, which itself has moved offshore today.  (Just like Schwinn had not been able to compete with better Brit and French imports in the 70s, and made their move to Japan/Taiwan).
Made in Japan products aren't the dirty words they were in the 60s/70s.
If you don't believe me, price Cyclone GT rear derailleurs.
Fuji, Miyata, Univega Specalissima - many Japanese bike-boom bikes have reached holy grail status.
And if you have the saddle with the Fuji-Approved stamp, it Must add to the value.


----------



## juvela (May 10, 2018)

-----

One thing I recall about the examples which have passed through my workshop is the generously thick tops.  As mentioned above by rhenning they can take quite a good while to break in.  Once broken in they are more desirable than the cheap french leather saddles, for example.  As they retain their shape and do not "flex out" or "hammock."

-----


----------



## rhenning (May 11, 2018)

This is the Belt that I own.  It is different that the one in the other picture posted.  The one picture with 2 saddles in it is with a B17 Brooks.  It is the rear saddle.  The Brooks is the one with 3 holes in the top.  Both are very similar in style and shape.  The reason I said mine is a Brooks copy as B17 had been made for many years when this Belt was made.  Roger


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 11, 2018)

rhenning said:


> ...The reason I said mine is a Brooks copy as B17 had been made for many years when this Belt was made.  Roger



well yes, B17 had been made for over 80 years at that time

but even the one you posted, clearly a B17 copy, in that condition, is worth more than a same-age Brooks, because of rarity and curiosity for the marking. There's a current buying generation that never heard anything but quality came from Japan, and Tokyo in big letters is chic.
The modern cycling generation is reverent about Japanese products, and the more NJS you make your fixie, the more status it has.

If you find one of these Nitto track stems from the 70s, they're worth $500 - without exageration


----------



## rhenning (May 11, 2018)

In equal condition you would be a fool  to pay more for a Belt than an equal condition Brooks in my opinion.  I guess collectors do that everyday though.  Roger


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 11, 2018)

*one* might be
*I* just found a Select World Traveller L/E B17 to keep in reserve for next time I need one - at a fair price, and a Brooks grade worth buying.
Otherwise, both Pro and Swallow standard grade seem to hold up well.
Fascination with dying leather saddles is curious, indeed.
But I guess people like them for their stagnant bicycles.

Here are prices on Japanese Kashimax saddles, which are basically their version of Unicanitor
for the most part, nothing to them - nylon pan - a few covered in suede

but a wise shopper would go to the source
https://www.tracksupermarket.com/kashimax-aero-saddle.html


----------



## kodyind (May 16, 2018)

Here is a few photos


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 16, 2018)

those are beautiful saddles in excellent condition


----------



## kodyind (May 17, 2018)

So what do you think they are worth


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 18, 2018)

kodyind said:


> So what do you think they are worth



Even  in antique fly reels, where I've been known to set the market, don't normally do this - it's the surest way to have someone with different values want to start an argument with you on a forum.
There is a mostly beat Belt saddle (still looks ride-able) on ebay asking $75 - his isn't worth that, but I would say yours are.
fwiw, I've bought bike parts from that ebay seller, and his prices were real world.
And yes, good shopping will get you a brand new Brooks standard at that price.
(I'd also bet money your saddles would out-last a new Brooks standard)


----------

